

How to come up with a product idea - cezarfloroiu
http://cezarfloroiu.com/post/85661388516/how-to-come-up-with-a-product-idea

======
autotravis
The problem with pains and solving them is that if you know how to solve them,
then you do so and they're no longer pains. This happens quite often and we
likely forget that they were pains to begin with and thus don't value the
solution as a potentially commercial product. If you don't know how to solve
them, then you have no product either.

I guess the real advice would be to pay attention to the pains you have
solved.

